# Develope a new watch project...



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Developement of a (virtual) new watch project...*

Hello folks.
I put some suggestions in the "2011 wishlist" thread and it led me to stimulate MY OWN fantasy:think:

I posted this thread for fun and to stimulate the fantasy of the other members of the Forum, too.
About it, seems like an Aviation Chronograph DLC could be considered "an interesting option" by many.
You'll find other "drawings" in the threads, but we could consider the Aviation DLC the main "virtual project" to develope.

Thanks for the help, for the suggestions and the criticisms, too!:-d

"May working minds stay forever young!" |>


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...come on guys...should be interesting to send some good ideas to Gunter... or please give some good advice about it! Thanks...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

we all have our Own Fantacy 

as for me ? i'd love to see a couple of Models in Limited Edition:
1. the Nav-B in 47mm. Simple Dial or Chrono. Steel or DLC Coated Case .and
2. the Aviation in 44mm. simple Dial with either 2 Hands or 3rd Second Hand. Steel or DLC Case.
Both Watches should come with ELABORATE Hand Wind Movements and see through Back of course ! ;-) ..

so how does that sound to you. ?!

Cheers


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> we all have our Own Fantacy
> 
> Yes...you're right of course.
> About Crono L.E. should be interesting a hand-winding movement, maybe? Two counters for sec. and mins. (eta 7760)...b-)
> ...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Tony A.H said:
> 
> 
> > About Crono L.E. should be interesting a hand-winding movement, maybe? Two counters for sec. and mins. (eta 7760)...b-)
> ...


----------



## LazySteve89 (Aug 16, 2010)

I would love to see another (but less limited) use of a ETA Valjoux 7753. An idea I've had and wanted to see for a long time is a race inspired chronograph (tachymeter required) with a carbon fiber sandwich dial and screw down pusher collars. I'm positive Gunter can find some inspiration and German passion from the Nurburgring Nordschleife, commonly known as the "Green Hell." Maybe even a more limited version sporting a signature from Sabine Schmitz? Well, I can only hope.


----------



## LazySteve89 (Aug 16, 2010)

More ideas regarding the Nurburgring Chronograph idea include: a perforated leather strap (mainly styled similar to the Piloti Sebring driving shoe), a tire-tread styled rubber strap (with an enthusiast recognizable tread pattern like a Le Mans style intermediate or wet racing tire or even a WRC mud or snow tire.) Also I'd like to see use of red hands with red lume on the hands and thick red lume on a portion of the dial (like the red-line on a tachometer).
...
Yeah, now I'm getting a little out of control. I'll have to throw this up on Auto CAD.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes...I read about the great Monopusher that I SIMPLY CONSIDER WONDERFUL... but in this thread I was talking about a two-buttons military cronograph, designed like the early cronographes used in the latest 40's and 50's. 
About the "rendering", you understood perfectly what I meant. That's nice to know, because I realize that despite of the fact I'm not English mother tongue, i'm still quite able to be understood! :-d
Anyway, consider me available for any further information or cooperation. I'm keen on design... b-)


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

LazySteve89 said:


> More ideas regarding the Nurburgring Chronograph idea include: a perforated leather strap (mainly styled similar to the Piloti Sebring driving shoe), a tire-tread styled rubber strap (with an enthusiast recognizable tread pattern like a Le Mans style intermediate or wet racing tire or even a WRC mud or snow tire.) Also I'd like to see use of red hands with red lume on the hands and thick red lume on a portion of the dial (like the red-line on a tachometer).
> ...
> Yeah, now I'm getting a little out of control. I'll have to throw this up on Auto CAD.


Working minds lead to evolution! :-!
I consider this project very interesting...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> About the "rendering", you understood perfectly what I meant. That's nice to know, because I realize that despite of the fact I'm not English mother tongue, i'm still quite able to be understood! :-d


well, that makes the 2 of Us.!  English is not my 1st Language either..
however,i do understand you Clearly but i lack the Computer Language. i'm kind of illiterate if you may Say.;-)

anyways. a while back i wanted to Design some Watches by using the SoftWare Program ,i backed out when i heard that the Program Cost $ 10,000 U$ .!!

BTW, are you Originally from Spain resided in Italy ?!

Salute.


----------



## LazySteve89 (Aug 16, 2010)

You guys might want to try a free program called Google SketchUp, there is also SketchUp Pro which you have to pay for but I don't recommend it as it's a bit more professional. You could say the basic SketchUp is to the Pro version or even Auto CAD as Microsoft Paint is to Adobe Photoshop.

Also, I don't mean to be "that guy" but rendering is not the act of plotting something on one of these programs but a process performed after a design is plotted and the program takes a snap shot of the design (which is like a 3D interactive blueprint) and proceeds to color it in and make it look real. An example of a rough design would be any of the thumbnail images of the special edition watches on the Steinhart website, these are just digitized sketches or very rough renderings at the most. An example of a rendering would be the case back part of the first image displayed of the Nav B-Chrono 47 mm, it almost looks like an actual picture but is in fact a rendering. Hope this helps.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Steve for the useful explanation... |>


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

no...my surname is Spagnolo (italian meaning for "Spanish")... so my friends gave to me this nickname...;-)
Ciao!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> no...my surname is Spagnolo (italian meaning for "Spanish")... so my friends gave to me this nickname...;-)
> Ciao!


 Cool Name. ;-)


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks then, Tony...
by the way I post again the pics I already posted and I would like to work on...
Bye.


----------



## mutemode (Feb 24, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> we all have our Own Fantacy
> 
> as for me ? i'd love to see a couple of Models in Limited Edition:
> 1. the Nav-B in 47mm. Simple Dial or Chrono. Steel or DLC Coated Case .and
> ...


Tony -- I would be very interested in any pilot-style, 44mm+, DLC-finished case!


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

I will subscribe to this thread, you have all my support ;-)



BTW what is spain72 doing in italy?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

yes.
Now we're getting somewhere.

i did a quick Search and found this on the Internet. but i recall seeing a very similar Model by TagHeuer as well (i think :think: )

this is a Very Nice Wath . i like the Dial, Coin Edge Bezel, Hands, but not so Crazy about the Red Color Pusher.. well, doesn't have to be Red does it ?! ;-)










OH.!! Imagine that in a 47mm DLC Case. with a Decorated Hand Wind Caliber and with those Red Hands ?!! WOW . THAT WOULD BE AWESOME    .

what say you ?!! ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

also, a sencond Option :think:

how about a 44mm DLC AVIATION Case ?? i think it would be a Really Nice & Unique as well , and maybe an Oversized Registeres for Legibility .

the reason i had First chosen the 47mm Case was because the Registers might look NICER in a Bigger Dial. ;-)

what do you think. ??
are you planning on creating some Images soon?

Cheers


----------



## KILOFINAL (Feb 14, 2006)

mutemode said:


> Tony -- I would be very interested in any pilot-style, 44mm+, DLC-finished case!


Me too. I would be interested in an aviation or pilot 44mm DLC finish. Having a display back and unique packaging like the proteus project with a couple of straps..tools..etc.


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> also, a sencond Option :think:
> 
> how about a 44mm DLC AVIATION Case ?? i think it would be a Really Nice & Unique as well , and maybe an Oversized Registeres for Legibility .
> 
> ...


+1 on the DLC Aviation case. Personally, I love what Steinhart did with the SAWLE and the Philippine Watch Forum SE. I would like to see one with the current Aviation Automatic dial layout (closed date window), sans logo, fitted with a 2801-2 movement. Could be a very sexy piece.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going to get hated for this.. but anything in the lines of a new watch project is better than what happened last time, aka the proteus. I respect the time and devotion these guys had given to the project, but the design is most definitely not for me. There's all kind of wrong going on, starting with the squarish hands... sorry guys


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Caruso said:


> I will subscribe to this thread, you have all my support ;-)
> 
> BTW what is spain72 doing in italy?


I'm in the Air Force, but as hobby I'm consultant for a furniture exporter and an Interior Design Studio.
And singer in a rock band! :-d
And watches fan, of course! :-d:think:


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

So......what about a DLC case/sandwich dial/see-through case-back/decorated-mov./no-date/rubber strap+Velcro or Cordura strap? :think:


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Delco, wise ancient latins was used to say "DE GUSTIBUS NON DISPUTANDUM EST"! b-) That's why we need so much time to decide what watch to buy and we also buy many, sometimes! ;-)


----------



## KILOFINAL (Feb 14, 2006)

spain72 said:


> So......what about a DLC case/sandwich dial/see-through case-back/decorated-mov./no-date/rubber strap+Velcro or Cordura strap? :think:


sounds good....I wish for the complete package....two straps...tools.....unique packaging


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> yes.
> Now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> i did a quick Search and found this on the Internet. but i recall seeing a very similar Model by TagHeuer as well (i think :think: )
> ...


I could like it...sounds like a flight instruments! b-) +tachy and tele-meter scale... |>


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

I like where your mind is going, Spain72! Cheers!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

djs86 said:


> I like where your mind is going, Spain72! Cheers!


Thanks guys for encouragement! :roll:
I just feel creative in these last few weeks... 
Should be great to be able to develope something interesting and attractive! :-d


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> I'm in the Air Force, but as hobby I'm consultant for a furniture exporter and an Interior Design Studio.
> And singer in a rock band! :-d
> And watches fan, of course! :-d:think:


 WOW. you're all over the Place .. Very NICE & Interesting Job you have.:-!

i'd love to Work in that Interior Design Studio. are you Hiring ? :-d


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> So......what about a DLC case/sandwich dial/see-through case-back/decorated-mov./no-date/rubber strap+Velcro or Cordura strap? :think:


 YES YES YES on all the above mentioned.
 it's HAS be a SPECIAL Watch. otherwise it'll be just another Watch .!!!!!!

 looks like we're getting closer to decide on the Case Style.  so far the Majority like the AVIATION Case. that a good Start :-!. so how about some Specs:

 Aviation Case 44mm in DLC
* See Through Case Back
* Sandwich Dial
* 2 Big Registers
*No Date (Nicer & Simpler)
*Decorated Caliber. (i prefer Manual Wind But very VERY Hard to find :-().
* Black Rubber or Leather Strap for a Stealthy Look :think:

 but Please Keep the Dial SIMPLE .!!
 and remember what your Old Friend Leonardo Da Vinci Said: SIMPLICITY IS THE ULTIMATE SOPHISTICATION.


 Salute
 Tony


----------



## KILOFINAL (Feb 14, 2006)

Now, what about the hands......I like skeleton hands such as on the B&R aviation type look nice.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

tony a.h said:


> wow. You're all over the place .. Very nice & interesting job you have.:-!
> 
> I'd love to work in that interior design studio. Are you hiring ? :-d


unfortunately not...is just hard for me to survive with this extra! :-s
As I said my real job is in the Air Force...furniture, design and music are hobbies... BUT IF U NEED FURNITURE KEEP ME POSTED!!!!! :-d


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ummmm...:think: hands... ummm...let me think about it... :think: we need a touch of original taste abou it...:roll:


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think standard Aviation hands are fine...maybe we could consider a yellow or orange Superluminova painted minutes hand????:think:


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

Another thought on this....a diver chronograph? It doesn't have to be anything too fancy, can use any of the 77xx movements (3 sub-dials or 2 sub-dials), hand wind or automatic, two screw down pushers, screw-down crown, 300m WR. Traditional time elapsed bezel (more in the style of the Triton 30ATM) Bracelet or rubber/leather strap. Again just spitting out an idea.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...ummm...yes. 2 counters could be enough: never heard of people diving for more than 8 hours... :think::-d I will try to think about it...
But maybe i lost something in the previous threads: about the black aviation, we was talking about a 3-hands watch or a chronograph? :roll:


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

The Black Aviation idea was a three hand watch (hopefully). The Chronograph Diver idea was completely separate from that, just a random thought I had.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

ok...I got it about the Diver and the Black DLC ... |>


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

djs86 said:


> The Black Aviation idea was a three hand watch (hopefully). The Chronograph Diver idea was completely separate from that, just a random thought I had.


 let's just take ONE Idea at a time. ;-) otherwise with toooooo many different Ideas/Styles things will get out of Control.
 as i mentioned it already and as most of Us have shown interest in the AVIATION DLC, let's stick with that and go to the Next level.

 as i suggested in my Post above, what do you think about these Specs: ??! 

 ((copy & paste from above))
Aviation Case 44mm in DLC
* See Through Case Back
* Sandwich Dial
* 2 Big Registers
* No Date (Nicer & Simpler)
* Decorated Caliber. (i prefer Manual Wind But very VERY Hard to find :-().
* Black Rubber or Leather Strap for a Stealthy Look :think:

 SHOULD WE START TAKING SOME VOTES ON THESE SPECS ??!!

 T


----------



## saltypork (Oct 6, 2007)

Seems like the crowd wants an aviation chrono.

I, on the other hand, want to see a LSE chrono DLC

with the subdial registers as cut outs to create full black lumed subdials.
nice and stealthy.


----------



## KILOFINAL (Feb 14, 2006)

No aviation chrono for me. I don't need a chrono but a simple dial with 3/6/9/12 indications and GMT function for my work at the airline. DLC'd with a sapphire back and decorated movement is all I want.


----------



## KILOFINAL (Feb 14, 2006)

I love the Proteus dial minus the date window. I would like a DLC'd aviation case with the Proteus dial(no date) with the GMT hand / display back and a couple of straps/tools and unique packaging.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

ummm...:think:
Why not a black watch-limited black edition-with black dial and black lumed index and black hands and register????:-!
THE MOST STEALTHY WATCH ALLOVER THE WORLD!!! SO STEALTHY THAT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT TIME IS IT? 
STEALTH airplanes purpose is to be unidentified! What could be more UNIDENTIFIED than this????? :-d
Sorry...could not rexist to a joke like this! 
By the way: The Black Watch, 3rd Battalion, Royal Regiment of Scotland (3 SCOTS) is an infantry battalion of the Royal Regiment of Scotland.This name came from the dark tartan that they wore and from its role to "watch" the Highlands... 
:think: it could be interesting...


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok Tony...I agree to that...but what you mean for "registers"?:roll:


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

"OFF TOPIC" Kilo...u read the post I wrote to your thread about B-uhr case dimensions?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Ok Tony...I agree to that...but what you mean for "registers"?:roll:


 Registers = Counters 
so you can call it whatever you like.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

b-)No Tony...I understood that!
I mean: if u talk about registers, it means you are talking about an AVIATION CHRONO, maybe?:think: 
this is what I wanted to ask you...;-)


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

The crowd won't need to wait to long then as there is an Aviation Chrono due this year.



saltypork said:


> Seems like the crowd wants an aviation chrono.


----------



## LazySteve89 (Aug 16, 2010)

delco714 said:


> I'm going to get hated for this.. but anything in the lines of a new watch project is better than what happened last time, aka the proteus. I respect the time and devotion these guys had given to the project, but the design is most definitely not for me. There's all kind of wrong going on, starting with the squarish hands... sorry guys


+1

You are not hated, a handful of others including myself feel the same. You're a brave soul for speaking up, I only wish we could have been so lucky as to have the Odisea or if Steinhart just made somewhere on the lines of 2,000 Marine Chronographs instead of just 20. Either way... what a tease.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

:think: so... I need to resume it all!:-s
We all should be happy with maybe: a serie made of a 3 hands (maybe with power reserve and 24 hours subdials????) and a chrono Aviation DLC/
a chrono to celebrate fast cars/
a Triton chrono/
AND ME WITH A BRAND NEW PILOT'S CHRONO! HEY...THIS IS A BARBECUE WITH A LOT OF MEAT ON THE FIRE!!!!!! :-d


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Riker said:


> The crowd won't need to wait to long then as there is an Aviation Chrono due this year.


Riker...i'm wondering if at Steinhart's they have the feeling about this SUBTERRANEAN FLOWING RIVER OF EXPECTATIONS!!!!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...Hi again...some other great pics of pilot's chonographs...;-)
(...there is also a lovely Omega-Monopusher!) o|


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Beautiful watches in these pics spain.... The monopusher Omega is a beauty.... You know Steinhart have a gorgeous Nav.B monopusher prototype that for the time being will remain a one off...


----------



## chadal (Mar 28, 2011)

New to the forum tonight. How about a skeletonised Steinhart logo and chrono's on the the aviation watch.


----------



## mutemode (Feb 24, 2010)

spain72 said:


> I think standard Aviation hands are fine...maybe we could consider a yellow or orange Superluminova painted minutes hand????:think:


Yellow!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> b-)No Tony...I understood that!
> I mean: if u talk about registers, it means you are talking about an AVIATION CHRONO, maybe?:think:
> this is what I wanted to ask you...;-)


sorry. my apology.. i misunderstood your Question.
yes. it would be an Aviation Chrono with 2 Registers ONLY. with a Single Push Button at 2 o'clock.. 

what i have in Mind (and you can Imagine that too) is a DLC Aviation Case and this kind of Dial in it.
that would be UNIQUE :-!









a little Bigger Registers cause the the Aviation's Dial is Smaller than the 47mm Nav-B's Dial.
TELL ME WHAT YOUR THOUGHTS ARE.

Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

delco714 said:


> I'm going to get hated for this.. but anything in the lines of a new watch project is better than what happened last time, aka the proteus. I respect the time and devotion these guys had given to the project, but the design is most definitely not for me. There's all kind of wrong going on, starting with the squarish hands... sorry guys


TO EACH HIS OWN. !
 we All have DIFFERENT Taste.. what's Beautiful to you may-be Ugly to others. and Vise Versa .;-)

 The Proteus is a Very Beautiful watch all around and Loved by Many.

Cheers


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> sorry. my apology.. i misunderstood your Question.
> yes. it would be an Aviation Chrono with 2 Registers ONLY. with a Single Push Button at 2 o'clock..
> 
> TONY!!! no "apologize" is needed here!:-d
> ...


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Riker...Yes I know it! 
That's why I posted that Omega monopusher... to HURT MYSELF! o|
:-d
By the way, what's your opinion about it all????:think:


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> a little different from many other models seen around. |>
> so: dlc case/black sandwich dial/display caseback/decorated handwinding mov./black rubber+black leather or cordura strap/dedicated packaging ???????
> People could go crazy for that! :-!


not just a Little Different ?!!! it'll be TOO DIFFERENT from all other Models. ;-)

 so with the aforementioned Specs you provided, the 2nd Step is to come out with a Computer Generated Picture so we can all get a good Idea what the Watch would look like ??!. then move forward to the 3rd Step which IS to Take a Vote who'd be interested :think:..

 JUST MY THOUGHT..

BTW , A HAND WIND CALIBER IS A WONDERFUL IDEA BUT VERY HARD TO FIND unfortunately .!
 OUR OTHER OPTION WOULD BE AN AUTOMATIC MOVEMENT.?!

and to add to your Specs , how about Blue Hands against ALL BLACK ??. hmmmm that would look Great :-!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

:think: ummm...did not know was hard to find...anyway, self-winding movement can be more more appreciated by a larger number of people for its own nature (no need of daily winding).:think:
About the total black hands, I was joking!;-)
But, since u considered red hands for the registers, you remind me of a good mix I saw and something that could inspire this watch because of the standards we thought about!
HIS MAJESTY, THE SR71 BLACKBIRD!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

^Too bad she's long since retired! Amazing bird!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree...


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ummm...:think:yes...but try to take a look at one f latest treads I posted about the Blackbird... and tell me what u think about it...


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

:-!And special packaging...as suggested...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> :think: ummm...did not know was hard to find...anyway, self-winding movement can be more more appreciated by a larger number of people for its own nature (no need of daily winding).:think:


oh. believe me. i much PREFER a Hand Wind .!! i WANT a hand Wind. but it's not up to Us.
Herr Steinhart will Decide what's Best for this Watch.

BTW, Red Hands are OK, but you might get tired of them after a while cause they Stand out .! Vs Blue Hands that are MORE SUBTLE.!! ;-) (IMO of course)..


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> oh. believe me. i much PREFER a Hand Wind .!! i WANT a ahaind Wind. but it's not up to Us.
> 
> Herr Steinhart will Decide what's Best for this Watch.
> b-) Iì'd prefer, too! |>
> ...


Tony...the VETERAN in this forum is you...not me!:-d U're more expert about it all! Anyway...I could consider for example the red hands for the registers only:as previously considered. And maybe some other little details(tachy-scale).
U mean BLUE HANDS like the ones used for the PILOT serie?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> U're more expert about it all! Anyway...I could consider for example the red hands for the registers only:as previously considered. And maybe some other little details(tachy-scale).
> U mean BLUE HANDS like the ones used for the PILOT serie?


 oh believe me. i'm in NO WAY an Expert. it's just my Thoughts that i like to Share.

 yes .. All Hands would be in Blue..
 take a look at this Model. the Blue Hands look VERY Sweet agaist Black Dial & Case. (especially in the 3rd Picture) .  don't you think ?
Fliegeruhren · Nav B-Uhr black - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

I am all for it, especially discussing it but I would suggest waiting a couple of months before seriously looking in to it. We are still going on the Proteus deliveries & Gunter is currently working on a few other watch projects for other forums. Keep discussing it though.....;-)



spain72 said:


> Riker...Yes I know it!
> That's why I posted that Omega monopusher... to HURT MYSELF! o|
> :-d
> *By the way, what's your opinion about it all????*:think:


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes...is a good contrast...but I think is "dangerous" to mix the blue old style hands and a modern case like the one used for the Aviation. Risk is to lose the "identity" of a "collection".
By the way, the contrast "black vs red" could be considered more "aggressive" and, for this reason, more appealing. 
At the same time it keeps the link to the WW2 cronographs (like the models we already posted and showed below again) giving to this "virtual watch" we are talking about a natural sense of evolution, with strong and deep "roots" and identity.:roll:
But is just a matter of points of view, as usual!:-d


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

yes agree.
i suppose the BLACK & BLUE give the Watch a Moderen Interpretation Vs the BLACK & RED  Combo that is more Linked/Rooted to the Past.

but i think it's time for some Rendering Photos :think:. it would Visually Help us a lot to See what we're going after ! .;-)

Cheers
Tony


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going to prepare something, I hope as soon as possible...:-!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

It is, Delco! But still a Milestone in the history of aviation... ! :-!


----------



## LazySteve89 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's the inspiration to what I'm drawing up in the dial/face department. I'm kind of sold on red hands and in some way interpreting a "red line," the color of the face however will be tested via trial-and-error with black, white, and carbon fiber.








Off topic: Seriously though, why isn't the Rolex Daytona available with a carbon fiber dial? Maybe I'm just still too young and stupid to understand.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Steve...I took a look at the latest Rolex catalogue and website. And also to the novelties for Basel 2011. As ex-owner of a wonderful Air-King black-dial/thunderbird lunette, I'm so sad to say they lost the direction! About myself, no more Rolex in life... I'm sorry to say that: I loved the brand because it was strictly connected to its roots. Now, is an ubelieveble mix I cannot understand!


----------



## KILOFINAL (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, this watch the way it's currently going isn't for me. Perhaps I'll wait and see what comes out from Steinhart with future models or wait for a second hand Proteus.


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

KILOFINAL said:


> Well, this watch the way it's currently going isn't for me. Perhaps I'll wait and see what comes out from Steinhart with future models or wait for a second hand Proteus.


Are you guys looking to do a special edition Aviation watch - big "squareish" case - or a pilots watch like the Nav-B line?

Based on the pictures you are putting up it is a bit confusing.

BTW - I'm not a big B&R fan but I really like what they did the BR-02 - kind of a modified Aviation case that is more rounded.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-bell-ross-br02-carbon-451784.html

A Steinhart version on their 24mm black rubber strap with the back deployment buckle would like great IMO.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, Kilo...well: I was considering a couple of model for the serie: a 2 registers-chrono and a 3-hands (maybe a 2892A2 mov.) + module power reserve/dual time ... ... ...


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi...I was considering many...
I personally prefer the Nav. B-Uhr...and I'd like a 2 registers chrono.
But during the discussion, an idea for a DLC Aviation chrono has been suggested by many. To this chrono, I would add another model (same standards) but with Power-reserve and Dual-time module...


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Please Steve...keep on working about it...and keep me posted about any evolution of your project. I find it interesting and attractive for those keen on engines and cars. A "must" in a lot of watch collections... Good luck!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

b-)Ta-daaaaa!
Good to know...i received reservation for the Nr. 8 of a serie that does not exist yet, but in my mind! b-)
:think: guys! Sometimes I feel like I went wrong on some things in my life! :-d
o|


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is just a simple deawing of what i have in mind... opinions are welcome!|>


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

The russians have made something nice.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

The Russians have a couple of projects currently going on actually & they are great watches... 

Spain, are you looking at a chronograph based watch...?


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome back Riker...here you are a simple drawing of what i have in mind...:-d
By the way...Gunter told me he's gonna purchase a N.O.S. series of Valjoux 7760 hand-winding (I 'm a clairvoyant, my God!) :roll:
let me know yr opinion...;-)
(I know...I forgot the central minutes hand! sorry):-|

The Aviation "Blackbird" (H.W.) L.E. :-!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Bert! that's great! :O


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*News about the developement of a new Steinhart's model.*

Hi guys...I edited the original thread about "developement of a new model" and added the name "AVIATION" to separate it from the others since the attention paid by many persons to the DLC Aviation Chronograph. So, I invite everyone to take a look at the pics added in the renamed thread. Thank you....|>


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Spain, that's a very awesome design!


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain, that design looks great. Excellent work. A question I had, would you prefer the font style like the older Aviation dials (as shown) or like the newer Aviation dials like on the Automatic and GMT. Just a thought I had.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: News about the developement of a new Steinhart's model.*



spain72 said:


> Hi guys...I edited the original thread about "developement of a new model" and added the name "AVIATION" to separate it from the others since the attention paid by many persons to the DLC Aviation Chronograph. So, I invite everyone to take a look at the pics added in the renamed thread. Thank you....|>


A couple of things:
I've merged the post of yours that I quoted above into this thread. We really don't need new threads just to announce a change made within another existing thread. Also, the title you chose was misleading; the subject of this thread is not a new watch being developed by Steinhart, but one of your own design.
Special watch projects hosted within WUS forums require special permission from the forum owner, and of course they must also receive prior approval by Steinhart. There's nothing wrong with designing your own dream watch and discussing its attributes here, however, I don't want other forum members to be misled into thinking that this is an official project watch project.
Thanks.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the PM. sorry couldn't responde .i was away for a few days.

not a Bad Drawing. still not sure about the RED Accent?!! :-s
my only Complaint is the Size of the Registers... Personally ? i like them LARGER.. they look kind of Apart, and not so Engaging with the rest of the Dial.

how about another Picture with 2 Registers at 3 and 9 PLEASE ??! a Different Dia Layout wouldn't Hurt. ;-)

thanks for doing the HomeWork.! |>
Tony


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: News about the developement of a new Steinhart's model.*



Uwe W. said:


> A couple of things:
> I've merged the post of yours that I quoted above into this thread. We really don't need new threads just to announce a change made within another existing thread. Also, the title you chose was misleading; the subject of this thread is not a new watch being developed by Steinhart, but one of your own design.
> Special watch projects hosted within WUS forums require special permission from the forum owner, and of course they must also receive prior approval by Steinhart. There's nothing wrong with designing your own dream watch and discussing its attributes here, however, I don't want other forum members to be misled into thinking that this is an official project watch project.
> Thanks.


Thanks Uwe for your helpful advices. In fact, I had some doubts before posting it, but wanted to avoid a misunderstanding, I created another one!o|
By the way, I informed Mr. Gunter about it, and he has been pleased for our interest and suggestion. Then, you would be so kind in giving me other useful advices to ask the further permissions needed. 
Thanks again.|>
Regards.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

djs86 said:


> Spain, that design looks great. Excellent work. A question I had, would you prefer the font style like the older Aviation dials (as shown) or like the newer Aviation dials like on the Automatic and GMT. Just a thought I had.


Thanks but this is really not a good work, since is the first time I use photoshop! ;-)
Personally, I did not see the difference since you told me that in your post!:-d
I just think the older fits better to the geometric shape of the case and the flight-instrument style of the watch.

Just a matter of opinions, indeed...|>


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Spain, that's a very awesome design!


Thanks Delco for your encouragement and appreciation...I'm still waiting for my friend's help, but I could not wait. So this is the real first time for me with Photoshop, as everyone can clearly understand by the result!:-d


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

not a Bad Drawing. still not sure about the RED Accent?!! :-s
my only Complaint is the Size of the Registers... Personally ? i like them LARGER.. they look kind of Apart, and not so Engaging with the rest of the Dial.
how about another Picture with 2 Registers at 3 and 9 PLEASE ??! a Different Dia Layout wouldn't Hurt. ;-)
thanks for doing the HomeWork.! |>
Tony[/QUOTE]

Hi Tony! not a goog drawing for sure, since it is the first time I use Photoshop in my life! :-d
I used the vertical registers since Gunter talked to me about these 7760 Valjoux movts. ;-)
I will post other drawings in the next few days, since I'm doing by myself: still waiting for my expert friend to help me with that.:roll:
By the way, I mailed Gunter at Steinhart and he appreciated "Blackbird" idea...and all our efforts... and asked to be informed about any news. :-!

What about this???? ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

> Hi Tony! not a goog drawing for sure, since it is the first time I use Photoshop in my life! :-d
> I used the vertical registers since Gunter talked to me about these 7760 Valjoux movts. ;-)
> I will post other drawings in the next few days, since I'm doing by myself: still waiting for my expert friend to help me with that.:roll:
> By the way, I mailed Gunter at Steinhart and he appreciated "Blackbird" idea...and all our efforts... and asked to be informed about any news. :-!
> ...


 quite Honestly ? i know NOTHING about Photoshop. so i give you All The Credits & Efforts for doing all this Work. Thanks again. :-!

 as your First Time doing this kind of Imaging ?? it looks pretty Damn Nice, so don't give up. i'm sure you'll do a Better Job next time 
since the 7760 might be used for this Watch then let it Be .!! a little improvement with the Design here and there we should have one Awesome BlackBird ;-) .!! 
 ( but again an Idea of a Horizontal Registers Drawing wouldn't Hurt either. it would be Nice to have a 2nd Option (IMO).. ) 


 gotta tell you, I LOVE the 2nd Drawing. looks GREAT :-! :-! :-! but again Mr Steinhart has been Working on a MonoPusher Watch that looks like yours but the Registers are Horizontal. 

 looking forward to see some Future Drawings Soon ;-)

Cheers
 Tony


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> quite Honestly ? i know NOTHING about Photoshop. so i give you All The Credits & Efforts for doing all this Work. Thanks again. :-!
> 
> as your First Time doing this kind of Imaging ?? it looks pretty Damn Nice, so don't give up. i'm sure you'll do a Better Job next time
> since the 7760 might be used for this Watch then let it Be .!! a little improvement with the Design here and there we should have one Awesome BlackBird ;-) .!!
> ...


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

What about this??? :-d


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

LazySteve89 said:


> You guys might want to try a free program called Google SketchUp, there is also SketchUp Pro which you have to pay for but I don't recommend it as it's a bit more professional. You could say the basic SketchUp is to the Pro version or even Auto CAD as Microsoft Paint is to Adobe Photoshop.
> 
> Hi Steve...I'm using Photoshop at the moment...first time I use it...just learning step by step!;-)
> Thanks for the good advice!:-!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Hi Tony...are you happy now?????? :-d


ahhhhhhh
THAT LOOKS GORGEOUS.!!   
i Love it. the Registers (BIGGER) look more Harmonious with the Dial. don't you think ?!
but DON'T FORGET the Single Pusher at 2 o'clock ;-)

and now Imagine the Small Hands in Blue ?!!! (and of course Blue Color on the EDGE OF The Hour & Minute Hands)..
that would look GREAT.!:-!










and for a Different look ? 
a little bit of Red on the Small Hands and ALL White Color on the Hour and Minute Hands .
( not so crazy about it ! ). cause no matter how Little the RED COLOR is . it's gonna Stand out !!. and everytime you take a Glance at the Watch ? all you see is RED .
Vs the BLUE Hands that you'll only see when the Light hits Them Directly.;-)










what do you think ?!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I like both of them two! 
By the way, I did not put the button because I was tinking about an integrated button inside the case to avoid accidental hurtings as for the NATO chronograph made by Sinn and other brands...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> I like both of them two!
> By the way, I did not put the button because I was tinking about an integrated button inside the case to avoid accidental hurtings as for the NATO chronograph made by Sinn and other brands...


so which Model do you like more ?! the Horizontal or Vertical Registers ?? 
 and where do We go from here ??! :think:


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Tony!

Incredible! 
If this would happen, I AM ALL IN! 

PS, blue hands is in opinion- looking better than the red ones.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> Tony!
> 
> Incredible!
> If this would happen, I AM ALL IN!
> ...


 
 100% 
Blue Color is Calmer. Vs the Red which is Louder .!!
 as i mentioned it. you'll only see the Blue Hands in a certain Angle. + it's Discrete and Distinct :-!
Cheers


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Just like the MCII? 
It sounds great!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok guys...take a look at this for the 7760 H.W. :-d
Horizontal counters look better on the Aviation case to me too...|>


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Ok guys...take a look at this for the 7760 H.W. :-d
> Horizontal counters look better on the Aviation case to me too...|>


Cool.!
 but i thought we are FOCUSING on the DLC AVIATION Case.?!!.. no ? yes ? maybe ? 
 it does look NICE. Especially with the Blue Hands. :-!

 do you think you cauld make a Horizontal Counters Image on the Aviation Case as well.???
(BIG Counters Please ;-) .)
Cheers


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it possible to make one of the chrono pointers look like a jet engine?










It would be so freaking awesome of doing a jet plane inspired Aviation. 
And by looking at some of the projects Steinhart had with other forums, I think its possible.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> Cool.!
> but i thought we are FOCUSING on the DLC AVIATION Case.?!!.. no ? yes ? maybe ?
> it does look NICE. Especially with the Blue Hands. :-!
> 
> ...


...eheheh...was working on it while u were posting! I'm not able to put bigger registers without ruin the whole layout! Sorry!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Bertelsen said:


> Is it possible to make one of the chrono pointers look like a jet engine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was seriously thinking about it for the caseback or for the rotor's decoration! :-!


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm digging it. But as I said in an earlier post - I would love to see this with a somewhat modified case to really make it a "special edition" that deviates from the rest of the current Steinhart lineup.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

cuts33 said:


> I'm digging it. But as I said in an earlier post - I would love to see this with a somewhat modified case to really make it a "special edition" that deviates from the rest of the current Steinhart lineup.
> 
> View attachment 416860


i clearly understand that you'd like to see something rather UNIQUE..
 but to do a Limited Run of this Watch ? it's gonna be impossible for a Simple Reason:  Making a Brand New Case Style is Very Costly.o| it's a BIG investment that wouldn't pay off in the end.

 on the other hand, I LOVE THE AVIATION CASE SHAPE .and it's Purely Steinhart. ;-)

 i don't wanna see something that looks like B&R.
 Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> ...eheheh...was working on it while u were posting! I'm not able to put bigger registers without ruin the whole layout! Sorry!


 
 ahhhhhhhh. THIS IS IT.!!
Please don't Change it. Love it :-! :-! :-!

 THANK YOU.


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Here is a five minute mockup of what I would like to make.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> Here is a five minute mockup of what I would like to make.


Heck yeah.
that looks Sweet :-!

 so let that be a Pure Steinhart & Fan's Design 
 Thanks for the Mockup Image.


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Great to hear you like it! 

I will make a better model tomorrow, I think we can make something really unique here.


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> i clearly understand that you'd like to see something rather UNIQUE..
> but to do a Limited Run of this Watch ? it's gonna be impossible for a Simple Reason:  Making a Brand New Case Style is Very Costly.o| it's a BIG investment that wouldn't pay off in the end.
> 
> on the other hand, I LOVE THE AVIATION CASE SHAPE .and it's Purely Steinhart. ;-)
> ...


I understand the cost factor - and I didn't mean it as I want a twin of a B&R - just something a little modified for the purposes of a "special project."

It was just easy for me to cut and paste and layer two existing pictures than draw my own.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

cuts33 said:


> I understand the cost factor - and I didn't mean it as I want a twin of a B&R - just something a little modified for the purposes of a "special project."


maybe an AVIATION Case a Coin Edge Bezel to make it Unique ??? :think:

i wonder how it would look .?!
but again , i Believe in Simplicity.. like some People say:  Less is More.;-)


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

I think we should keep the Aviation case and add something really unique, like you said Tony: a Fan and Steinhart made piece.


----------



## mutemode (Feb 24, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> maybe an AVIATION Case a Coin Edge Bezel to make it Unique ??? :think:
> 
> i wonder how it would look .?!
> but again , i Believe in Simplicity.. like some People say:  Less is More.;-)


Tony -- I like your idea of a coin-edge bezel. What about replacing the "06" with a regular marker like what we see at the 5 and 7 locations?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> Great to hear you like it!
> 
> I will make a better model tomorrow, I think we can make something really unique here.


 
 THANK YOU. !
 i think we're getting very close. 
 i don't mean to Race you to the Next Mockup. i sure you'll do a Much Nicer Job. but something like this i have in Mind.
 a Blue Tip on ONE of the Propellers. 












 also let's not forget about the See Through Back ?!
if it were going to have an Auto Caliber ? maybe a Rotor in a Shape of a Propeller 










and if a Manual was Chosen ? then a Decorated Grey Color Caliber with Blue Screws :-!

awaiting to see your Picture. ;-)

Salute.


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

We def need a blue tip! 

What color do you think the rotor should be? 
Black, grey and so on... 

This is turning out great!


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure about a coin edge bezel either but I like that you are trying to add a little to it.

I would like to see it with some BGW9 Blue Lume though.


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

+1 on BGW9 lume, it looks so cool


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

cuts33 said:


> Not sure about a coin edge bezel either but I like that you are trying to add a little to it.
> 
> I would like to see it with some BGW9 Blue Lume though.
> 
> View attachment 416950


 i really REALLY like The Aviation Case.. Personally i wouldn't Touch it nor Modify it.
agree with you BGW9 .|> . there's no Better Choice.. 
 GOOD Thinking.:-!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> We def need a blue tip!
> 
> What color do you think the rotor should be?
> Black, grey and so on...
> ...


you mean the Rotor on the Front ?!
i'd say Black. we don't wanna have too many Different Color in Fear of CLASHING. just Keep it Simple (simpler)..

but for the Back Rotor (in case we ended up with an Auto Caliber)??!!! hmmmm i don't know :think:. it's up to the Boss.
it all depends what Herr Steinhart can and can not Produce. ;-)


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about the blue tip - would have to see it in a final mock up. But perhaps the outline of the "propeller" could just be the same color blue as the hands. Just a thought. 

But make it manual with exhibition back and blue screws, etc. that we are all used to from Steinhart, domed sapphire crystal, BGW9, stamp the logo on that bad boy and tell me how much money I need to send Gunter's way.


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

The mockup will be done within 24 hours i think.
I like your idea Cuts, I will do some mockups, different "turbines" and propellors (?)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

cuts33 said:


> But perhaps the outline of the "propeller" could just be the same color blue as the hands. Just a thought.
> 
> But make it manual with exhibition back and blue screws, etc. that we are all used to from Steinhart, domed sapphire crystal, BGW9, stamp the logo on that bad boy and tell me how much money I need to send Gunter's way.


 YES Sir.
 you are Absolutely Right. ;-)
 2 Minds are Better than One. and 
3 Minds are Definitely Better than 2 

waiting for Better Picture from BertelsenTomorrow. 









and i would also LOVE to see a Hand Wind Caliber !. THAT WOULD BE THE ULTIMATE Time Machine.! :-! :-! :-!

 Tony


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

I am sending a mail to Günter right now. 
Asking about the possibilities of a turbine.

we could also cover the outline of the propeller in BWG9?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> I am sending a mail to Günter right now.
> Asking about the possibilities of a turbine.
> 
> we could also cover the outline of the propeller in BWG9?


 i'd give him a Call if i were you. just to Expedite things.
 with All the e-mailsssssssss He Receives everyday ? it may take a while to Hear from Him.. unless you don't mind WAITING ???! 

 Cheers


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

True!

But I think we should give him some time, since he just recently starting shipping out the Proteus?
I will give him some days, and then I will call. 

And as I said, I will do some better mockups tomorrow. 
I hope a lot of people will like the design, so we can make this a dream come true!

Maybe Riker and Triton chimes in by the night/day, giving some of their thoughts.


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

All the ideas here look fantastic, I LOVE the propeller idea! The two horizontal registers just look so right on the aviation case! I would really love to see this beautiful piece come to fruition!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys...I agree on the blue Superluminova to complete the colors harmony.
I just would like to say, about the turbine-rotor on the sec. hands, that we could avoid solutions we also find on the Hamilton models and in some others ...
Except for this, and about the technical solutions for the movement, we have to remember that with a self-winding mov. with 1 register for hacking secs. and 1 reg. for 60 mins (base caliber+chrono module, probably an Eta 2892A2 + Dubois-Depraz Module) we need 2 buttons.:think:
For this reason we need to choose which kind of buttons we could like.
I want to remind that external buttons can accidentally be hurted. Also rectangular buttons could be fine. But "integrated" buttons could save the original shape of the case without particular changes.
But about it all, what really matter are the considerations of the Watchmakers...obviously.

Here I post the pics of the "simple" Aviation Chrono (Blue-bird???:-d) with "hidden" buttons, a two-buttons alternative version and an hypotethic case-back in AVIATION style, saving an external ring for the engravings.

P.s.: sorry, have not been able to create the lumed registers! o| 

Thank you very much to everyone of you for the enthusiasm showed! :-!


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Spain,

Definitely want to be part of this project. Already PM you


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

I have been doing some research on the propeller, it is possible. 
Had a little discussion with my watchmaker, and he told me it would not be so hard to do. 

But how many want this to happen? I think we should be some people if this is going to work out.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> I have been doing some research on the propeller, it is possible.
> 
> But how many want this to happen?


 count me in on the Propeller. ;-)


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys... a poll is needed maybe???? :think:

By the way...here is a pic of an old style chrono that could be used for those NOS Valjoux that Steinhart is purchasing...|>


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Hi guys... a poll is needed maybe???? :think:
> 
> By the way...here is a pic of an old style chrono that could be used for those NOS Valjoux that Steinhart is purchasing...|>


 
 yes.
a Poll is Important but 
 waiting for Bertelson to Post a Mockup Picture , then we'll go from there. ;-)

 Regarding the Other Design.? this could be Another Project Watch.
 Cheers


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

We wait, indeed... was just supporting your last suggestion about the poll! |>
The pics I posted are obviously inspired by the Mono-pusher...but as long as we cannot have it, we could suggest other solutions for the fans.
As I previously posted, these pics have been added because Gunter talked to me about those movements Val.7760 (vertical registers). I also avoided the hacking seconds hand to create a model different from the Nav. Chrono still available, with a vintage style that reminds of the early pilot's chronograph. 
Traditional models are everlasting and gives to the owner a way to "wear" a piece of history on his wrist! :-d
Thanks for PM and pics! GREAT!!!!! :-!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Traditional models are everlasting and gives to the owner a way to "wear" a piece of history on his wrist! :-d


Amen to that.
Classic Desing is Timeless. :-!


----------



## spoonsphere (Mar 4, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> YES YES YES on all the above mentioned.
> it's HAS be a SPECIAL Watch. otherwise it'll be just another Watch .!!!!!!
> 
> looks like we're getting closer to decide on the Case Style.  so far the Majority like the AVIATION Case. that a good Start :-!. so how about some Specs:
> ...


i am liking this!


----------



## spoonsphere (Mar 4, 2011)

spain72 said:


> Hi guys...I agree on the blue Superluminova to complete the colors harmony.
> I just would like to say, about the turbine-rotor on the sec. hands, that we could avoid solutions we also find on the Hamilton models and in some others ...
> Except for this, and about the technical solutions for the movement, we have to remember that with a self-winding mov. with 1 register for hacking secs. and 1 reg. for 60 mins (base caliber+chrono module, probably an Eta 2892A2 + Dubois-Depraz Module) we need 2 buttons.:think:
> For this reason we need to choose which kind of buttons we could like.
> ...


i think we're onto something good here. a poll would be in order, as well as a conversation with gunter. thanks for this!


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

I´m sorry guys, to you that where waiting for my new mockup. 
Its been a really hectic day, so I couldn't start before now.

But what I am seeing in my head looks nice (whatever that may mean).

I was thinking on a sandwich dial, like Tony said before. 
Now, say if the propeller is laying on a "sandwich", and the sandwich is filled with dark red luminova, and the edge of one of the propellers have BWG9. 
It may be a cool effect during the dark, especially since the propeller will spin around.


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

spain72 said:


> We wait, indeed... was just supporting your last suggestion about the poll! |>
> The pics I posted are obviously inspired by the Mono-pusher...but as long as we cannot have it, we could suggest other solutions for the fans.
> As I previously posted, these pics have been added because Gunter talked to me about those movements Val.7760 (vertical registers). I also avoided the hacking seconds hand to create a model different from the Nav. Chrono still available, with a vintage style that reminds of the early pilot's chronograph.
> Traditional models are everlasting and gives to the owner a way to "wear" a piece of history on his wrist! :-d
> Thanks for PM and pics! GREAT!!!!! :-!


Speaking of monopusher - did Steinhart ever release this watch? It was on the German Forum.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

cuts33 said:


> Speaking of monopusher - did Steinhart ever release this watch? It was on the German Forum.
> 
> Hi Cuts... I think some models have been released as prototypes. About it, "WORK IN PROGRESS" I could say.
> But you can find some informations in this forum too.
> Also,try to google images for "Steinhart Monopusher" and enjoy the research!:-!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

> Now, say if the propeller is laying on a "sandwich", and the sandwich is filled with dark red luminova, and the edge of one of the propellers have BWG9.
> It may be a cool effect during the dark, especially since the propeller will spin around.
> 
> Hi Bert...your idea about the dynamic effect, especially in the dark, is great.
> ...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i don't know about that one?!!

i'm afraid that everytime you Glance at the Watch ?. that RED Area is gonna STICK OUT LIKE A SORE THUMB .!!
your Eyes will First be Drawn to it no matter what .!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Tony...sorry for the question but I did not understand your post perfectly. You mean that the red area is good or not? :roll:
Anyway...maybe Bert painted it red to allow us to better see the contrast????? :think:
Please also let me know your opinion on my previous thread and the considerations I did.|>
Saluti!:-!


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Tony is always around the corner to stick a knife in your back. 
Just kidding, You are of course right about that, is there any Lume that are really black in light?







One easy propeller, small and will not destroy the face of the watch. 
If its in black or grey they will probably be very stealthy.

I am so tired right now, i´m only working five hours tomorrow, so I can get around more easy then. 

Anyway, if anyone wants the model, just PM me, its made in sketchup (my first time)

One more thing, I haven't began to color it yet (as you see)


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ahhahahahahhah! :-d
So...it was not a good comment, the one Tony made! :-d
Lume black in the light????:roll:
Maybe the one used for the B-uhr S.L.E.?:think:
But to use for what?:roll: I miss something, maybe...:think:
Bert, I post here a graphic I found here in the forum about the Superluminova...
THE OTHER ONES ARE JUST FOR A GOOD LAUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-d


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> ahhhhhhhh. THIS IS IT.!!
> Please don't Change it. Love it :-! :-! :-!
> 
> THANK YOU.


AHHAHAH! okkk! I won't! :-d
I will put a copyright on it! :-!


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

I added some pictures in my last post


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I got it, now! well done job! seems we all are learning to use PC programs!
I'm tired too! must sleep now!:rodekaart
With this thread about a new model, I opened the "Pandora Jar"!:-d


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, you owe me about 10 hours of shut eye.  
About the black lume, I meant a lume that is not visible during light, only in the darkness. 
I know it exist, you can read more about it here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/first-black-lume-production-dial-*pics*-265568.html


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

No, the monopusher Nav.B has never been released & is in indefinate hibernation ie: don't hold you breath for it.....



cuts33 said:


> Speaking of monopusher - did Steinhart ever release this watch? It was on the German Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> Tony is always around the corner to stick a knife in your back.
> Just kidding, You are of course right about that, is there any Lume that are really black in light?
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i like Spain's Idea of 6 Blades Propeller. :-!

Sorry for the Mediocre Picture (couldn't find a Better 6 Blade Pic off the Interet. so don't mind the Background.)..

but here's an idea of 6 Glade with a Blue Outline on ONE Propeller.









i Imagine a Light Weight 6 Blades might "Technically" be Possible to Produce :think:

any thoughts?


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

I can do that! 
Im off to work now, but I am back in seven hours, I can start then. 

I just wanted to try it out last night, to see if I can pull it off. Working in a 3D environment is really hard with no experience.


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Hi Tony...sorry for the question but I did not understand your post perfectly. You mean that the red area is good or not? :roll:
> Anyway...maybe Bert painted it red to allow us to better see the contrast????? :think:
> Please also let me know your opinion on my previous thread and the considerations I did.|>
> Saluti!:-!


 sorry. i might have not Explained it Clearly.
 i believe a Classic CLEAN and Legible Dial is a way to go. 
when you have a Different Color/Element on the Dial, it becomes a Distraction. and your eyes are always Drawn to it .!!


 here's an Example.
when you first look at this Blancpain .your eyes go Directly to that Orange Circle.!! 











samething with this one.
anotherDistraction on the Dial.!!









i don't find that Attractive.
how about you Guys ???!

Cheers


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah...ok...I was right then. I agree with you...


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I like it...but I'm afraid that using black lume for the index we could remind the style of the B&R "phantom" version... :think:


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

KILOFINAL said:


> No aviation chrono for me. I don't need a chrono but a simple dial with 3/6/9/12 indications and GMT function for my work at the airline. DLC'd with a sapphire back and decorated movement is all I want.


Hi Kilo...I was thinking about that...an Aviation black DLC with Soprod 9035 caliber (Dual time and Power reserve)... What you think about it?


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

hi guys...here a new suggestion... Aviation "Black" Dual time - Power reserve (caliber Soprod 9035)... b-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> hi guys...here a new suggestion... Aviation "Black" Dual time - Power reserve (caliber Soprod 9035)... b-)


 i like it  :-!

Nicely Balanced Dial.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

That's a wicked movement! Very awesome, but very expensive.


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

I like it too but prefer the original one you were drawing up. 

I've never understood the need for a dual time zone unless you have relatives you call half way across the world and its a pain to keep track of a large time zone change. Otherwise adding/subtracting 1, 2 or 3 hours doesn't seem all that hard to me. 

I do like the idea of throwing in a power reserve feature though as I don't believe I've seen a Steinhart incorporate this feature.

Any chance of seeing a mock up with just a small seconds hand dial with a power reserve feature. I imagine the cost could be reduced be eliminating the chronograph feature. Not sure if the power reserve function just cancels that out though.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Soprod is just reserve, no 24hr, I thought.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Soprod is just reserve, no 24hr, I thought.


Hi Steve...caliber 9035 is dual time and power reserve. Sometimes original calibers are modified if you don't need further indications. That is also for the hacking seconds on 7750 Valjoux calibers, or the 12 hours registers in other calibers for chronoscopes.
Indeed power reserve is easier to find added on the basic manual-winding calibers, and is obviously more useful on that kind of movement...especially on the 8-days power reserve watches (Hebdomas and so on). 
The Soprod 7001 is the caliber you are talking about: is a variation of the standard Peseux 7001 (man. winding, 44 hrs power reserve, seconds hand at "6" position) that is one of the "basic" manual-winding movements. The Unitas calibers (6497 and 6498), in fact, own a longer power reserve (about 55 hours).

I post the pics to compare as example... :-d


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> i like it  :-!
> 
> Nicely Balanced Dial.


Thanks! Fantasy has the power! :-d


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll take a look! Thanks.
Compliments for your progress with this new technology! 
I'm very far from it!  ))


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

The dual time indication is also in my opinion so strange...but in the last few years the number of people travelling around the world for job increased a lot. I know people that in 2 weeks travelled from Italy to China, from China to U.S.A., then China again, then back home to Italy! :-s Think about it and you will also understand that sometimes is easy to get confused about the time! :-d (this last p
Also long distance pilots needs a help about it, of course.
Fortunately, I just need a 3 hands simple watch! so I can save my money and buy more watches!:-!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ypure right I was confused! That's what made it such an expensive and awesome mvt (duh!).. Lüm-Tec has a watch with it in there. It's their most expensive model!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Steve...I could say this is not a very expensive caliber. In fact, some brands realized models like these for prices not too huge (I don't know if I can mention the names...but Agir Watch and Renè Marchàl are some examples...).
As you already know, what makes the real difference on a caliber price is the decoration of the movement. By the way, the power reserve "complication" is one of the most simple realized ( ...and the brands selling policy!)... :-d


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Expensive compared to a 2824, though I'm sure. But, you're right. It doesn't have say, blue Geneva stripes!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

:-!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


>


looks promising.! 
can we gonna go ahead with that Design ?( but with 6 Blades instead of 4)....


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

I talked to Günter, he thinks it can be done.  
He sounded excited, and he will get back to me. 

But he needs time, he has a lot of projects going now.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

No doubt^. I am confident that when he can fit this in he will certainly come up big! This forum has most definitely boosted his business big time, and one hand washes the other. Most definitely a win, win situation!


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

How about a regulator with the same spec of the fourty four! or a 24hrs face that would be nice! what would you guys say??????


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> I talked to Günter, he thinks it can be done.
> He sounded excited, and he will get back to me.
> 
> But he needs time, he has a lot of projects going now.


Great NEWS.!!
it's very important to Learn that this Project is Possible to achieve so we can realistically Day Dream about it. ..
on the other hand, since Herr Steinhart is very busy Making/Creating Watches , we have to practice some Patience and give Him Time .
 but in the end ? Good Things come to those that Wait.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I already thought about a Regulator...but is not a nice "complication" for the Aviation...
I'd prefer have it on a dress watch...it could fit better on it. :think:
A 24 hours dial's version could be more interesting about the Aviation model |>


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I totally agree... |>


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

delco714 said:


> This forum has most definitely boosted his business big time, and one hand washes the other. Most definitely a win, win situation!


i do HOPE and WISH all the Best to Steinhart Co .
but i don't think that We at "Watchuseek" have Boosted His Business.!! we're not alone in this World.! there're OTHER Forums/Blogs with DIFFERENT Languages that Talk/Discuss Steinhart Watches.

besides. it's not only the Talk of the Town..it's Mr Steinhart and Team's Efforts, Hard Work, Determinations, Good Services that Boosted the Business ;-)..

Cheers
Tony


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, Tony...this is what I meant. As I previously posted in another thread, I consider Steinhart a Brand with strong "roots", that owns all the abilities for a fast and huge developement. That's why I'm so "dynamic" about my support. 
I usually don't become fan of "something" easily...I must really have faith in it. 
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Tony, I am certainly well aware of other forums that cheer on the brand, but I honestly feel it is safe to say we have helped the company garner new fans and customers.. and the reason why is from what you said: the company does good business, sells great products, backs said products, and sells them within a very reasonable price!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Let's keep on talking guys! kEEP ON AND KEEP ON! :rodekaart
There are people that working on new drawings, while you all are wasting your time in BLA BLA BLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-d
HAHAHAHAH! I wish to all of you a nice sunny day! Here, 50 kms far from Venice, weather is great! Shining hot sun and cool breeze!:-!


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> i do HOPE and WISH all the Best to Steinhart Co .
> but i don't think that We at "Watchuseek" have Boosted His Business.!! we're not alone in this World.! there're OTHER Forums/Blogs with DIFFERENT Languages that Talk/Discuss Steinhart Watches.
> 
> besides. it's not only the Talk of the Town..it's Mr Steinhart and Team's Efforts, Hard Work, Determinations, Good Services that Boosted the Business ;-)..
> ...


 your right about that tony i totally agree with you on that point....|>


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

spain72 said:


> I already thought about a Regulator...but is not a nice "complication" for the Aviation...
> I'd prefer have it on a dress watch...it could fit better on it. :think:
> A 24 hours dial's version could be more interesting about the Aviation model |>


hi there spain72 i really like the regulator i saw one...oh yes oris diver regulator its make me like to own one problem its a bit expensive! so am hoping steinhart will consider some suggestion to produce "some" for growing base, am sure there's someone looking for that opportunity,as for the 24hrs face they could redesign its face in between the like of oris & ocean7,what would you think about that?.........cheers


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys...I could not wait! :-d
I posted a poll about this one...
Enjoy!;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Hi guys...I could not wait! :-d
> I posted a poll about this one...
> Enjoy!;-)


 Poor Gunter. :-s
there are so many Ideas, Plans, Projects, and Dream Watches for Us to Accomplish. !!!

(nevertheless.it's a Great looking Chrono)..


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

HAHAHA...of course!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> Poor Gunter. :-s
> there are so many Ideas, Plans, Projects, and Dream Watches for Us to Accomplish. !!!
> 
> AND this is not all! I'm working on a dial for the 7765 (two asimmetric registers) movement! )))


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Here I am with the 7765! :-!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello guys...take a look at the last few drawings... thanks...


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

New to Steinhard, only a NavB DLC + OceanBlack DLC so far. Hello Spain72, both your watches on this page are very nice, would buy both without a thought unless they are hopelessly overpriced


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Ray... welcome! All they are just products of my mind...as personal interpretation of already existing models... we'll see what we are able to do about it all. Only Mr. Steinhart will be able to "bless" one or more of these projects, IF IT BE HIS WILL!!!!! :-d
Come back soon! Bye....


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello guys... back again to stress you all! :-d

Hope you like these drawings of a "dress" watch that can be "transformed" in a "heavy duty" watch (inspired to the early military trench watches) and a chronograph that could enlarge the "Military" model family.... 
Happy Easter to everyone! :-!


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have no clue where this thread has gone. When you first started with the pretty basic black dlc aviation chrono - I though everyone was on to something great. 

Now it seems like these designs are all over the place. 

I'd like to see the original design move back to the front of the drawing board.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Hello guys... back again to stress you all! :-d
> 
> Hope you like these drawings of a "dress" watch that can be "transformed" in a "heavy duty" watch (inspired to the early military trench watches) and a chronograph that could enlarge the "Military" model family....
> Happy Easter to everyone! :-!


 i can't keep up wih you.! :-d

love the Dial. but Man!! THAT GRILL ???? what were they Thinking or Smoking ?! 

Happy Easter to you as well.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hahhahaah Tony! :-d IS ONE THE EARLY MODEL OF MILITARY WATCH! maybe the only smoking thing was the gun powder on the battlefields! ;-)

Cuts 33...I know what u mean...:-! i'm waiting for the pics from other guys about the rotor for the second's hand... in the meanwhile I'm just having a little fun making some drawings of things I had in my mind! As I first posted here, all come from my post in the thread about the "2011 wishlist" for Steinhart, and this thread about the developement of a new watch project is strictly related to that. This thread is opened to many suggestions.
I've been told by the moderator to keep all the "ideas" in the same thread...;-) ...so I hope you can understand and forgive me for my eccess of fantasy! :-d
Anyway you could be right, and then we'll keep it for the Aviation DLC Chrono...|>
The others drawings, I will post them in another subforum....


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

hello again... finally, I made these two drawings with different options...a propeller and a tourbine... 
Regards.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Good Job.! :-!

i do and still think that the Propeller Idea is GREAT. but i like the 2nd Drawing !.

MAYBE if the Propeller were in 6 Blades with a Blue outline on One of Them it would've looked Nicer. ;-)


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...choices... b-)


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...choices... ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> ...choices... ;-)


yes Sir.

somethng like the 1st Watch but Only ONE BLUE Outline on ONE Propeller ;-)

Thank you for taking the Time .

Ciao. 
Tony


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

:think:...ummmmmmmmm...
ok...let me me squeeze my brain... I'll post different versions for a larger range of choice... :-d
Bye Tony...Happy Easter Day!|>


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...here I am again...I had to move on because my Photoshop Evaluation Copy is going to expire! :rodekaart
:-d

p.s.: take a look at those MONSTER-AIRPLANES!!!!!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ill take the third one please! Lol. Great job Spain! Even better that you're having so much fun with it!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...thanks Steve! we'll see what's going on!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Very NICE :-!
The 1st and 3rd Drawings are Great.
thank you .


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

You're welcome Tony... now it's really a matter of choices and proportions of the sizes of the items... :think:
But this is a job for Watchmakers, about weights, lenghts of the multiple hands, materials and so on... :roll:
We'll see! :-!:-!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

|>...intuition!!!!
About the seconds hand, if a turbine version of the register were interesting, a rotating disc could be put under the dial, and on the dial should be applied a fixed shape of a turbine...that, to give a kind of very dynamic optical result...:think:
:roll: I have clear in mind what I mean, but is hard to give a sense to it by a static pictures...:-(
Anyway I put a pair of pics of turbines... try to imagine a partial-painted disc that shows blue glowing flashes every time that a part of the disc passes between a blade and the other... 
OK...I KNOW! I REQUIRE FROM YOU ALL A LOT OF FANTASY! :roll:
Am I going into science fiction, maybe???:-d
Regards!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> About the seconds hand, if a turbine version of the register were interesting, a rotating disc could be put under the dial, and on the dial should be applied a fixed shape of a turbine...that, to give a kind of very dynamic optical result...:think:


i think i can Imagine the Picture you've Painted in my Mind .! ;-)
that would look Very Interesting.! but how about the SPACE underneath the Dial ??. we have to take THAT into considerations . otherwise, there maybe a slight Change in the Aviation Case Design .maybe Thicker Case to Accommodate the Extra Parts. (and that cost Extra)..

as i just said: Your Concept is Wonderful :-!, but it's really not up to Us. we have to Forward these Ideas to Steinhart & Triton and see how far and Creative we can be AND how Possible to Execute the Project. :think:

Ciao 
Tony


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Tony... I think a huge effort is not needed. We are talking about a very simple and thin disc, like the one used for the date. For this reason the space between movement and dial should not be a problem...:roll: I suppose! :-d
About the dial, if we talk about a "sandwich" one, it will be necessary to cut the dial to give it the shape of the rotor...obviously by an accurate laser-cut (especially for the depth). In this situation, it should not be "expensive" because the operation should be made during the dial production process. And I think it is just a matter of regulation of the CNC instrument...
Obviously this is only theory, but I think is not too far from the reality. I know a little about CNC instruments...and everything can be done by a well made program that dials' producers can easily develope...|>


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

well,
you seem to Know about the CNC a lot more than i .
i have no Knowledge about how Things are done with Today's Modern Machines.

i Guess in the Watch Industry (and other Industries) Manythings are Possible to Make Today than 10 years Ago Especially with the Aid of Computers and CNCs. :-!

Good News for Us.


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

I know there is no problem making the parts, the question is; can Günter order a very limited supply of the parts? 
He thinks so, and he will get back to us, when he has the time.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Here we are... did it...|>


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Bertelsen said:


> I know there is no problem making the parts, the question is; can Günter order a very limited supply of the parts?
> He thinks so, and he will get back to us, when he has the time.


Well, Bert....I know what you mean. Depends on the quantity, usually. Anyway we will try to seehow many are interested on it...
To be honest I don't think it could be an expensive operation to do, the realization of a dial of this kind. It is similar to the production of the Marine Chronograph Grigio. Maybe the Clichet of that dial could be modified...;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

after getting very close to Finat Design ?? maybe we should ask Herr Steinhart what He Thinks about this Concept and go from there. :think:


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> and he will get back to us, when he has the time.


there you are.!!
it's Nice that you resurfaced after a while being Absent ;-)

Mr Steinhart is EXTREMELY Busy.. i'm Certain that Our Project will take SOME-TIMES before it comes to it's Fruition. which means we have to be Patients and get in Line like Others who also have Their Own Project Watches in the Works.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

> Hi joachim
> Thanks for your mail..
> 
> Yes I see the pic.. I think we can do this.. I send the pic. To my swiss
> ...


This is what he wrote, I think we need to wait a little.

Tony:
Yeah, I had some trouble with the internet at the cabin. I usually get 3G there, but now I only got Edge, it maxed in at 3,4 kbs. Just like my good old dial-up. b-)


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

HAHAHAh...yeah Tony!! I lost the whole night on this and many others! :-d
I think that using the project of the "Grigio" dial could really save few money and efforts...
Is just a matter of color and little details... |>


BY THE WAY.... U LIKE IT????


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spain72 said:


> I lost the whole night on this and many others! :-d
> 
> BY THE WAY.... U LIKE IT????


and i want to Thank you again for all your Efforts. :-!

do i like it?! YES. 
i've always Loved this Design. it's been done by a Couple of Good Watch Companies (you know which one ? ;-)). . and both look Great


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Typical 60's design, indeed! :-d
Longines, Universal Geneve, Mido and JLC just to give some examples!:-!
Always loved all of them! "COLD WAR" spirit!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah.
my Most 2 Favorits are the Longines and JLC.

don't YOU go to Sleep :-d ??!! it's 2 o'clock in the Morning Italy Time !










Good Night


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

It is said that Big Brains and Creatives sleep just 4-5 hours per day! :think:
THIS IS WHY I THINK MINE COULD MERELY BE A MATTER OF INSOMNIA! :-!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I can get 3 hr sleep and be awesome that day.. but it screws up my week. I need 8 or 9 hr to be fully functioning in medicine. I'm a baby, but so what?!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

eheheh.... Lucky u! I always feel and "look like a messy bed" (is an italian saying, don't know if it gives you the sense!) 
Is what we was used to say about the great Walter Matthau!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL :-d

i also sleep about 5 Hours. i guess i'm one of those Creative Minds.
(yeah i know . it sounds so Flattering )..


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: summary of the Aviation Chrono drawings.*

Here are all the pics...
Have a nice week!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: summary of the Aviation Chrono drawings.*

They all look Great :-! now i'm wondering what the *consensus of opinion is ??!*

my pick would be Example # 1, 2, 4, 6

Thank you again for your Work. 

Tony


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Developement of a (virtual) project for an "Aviation" Chronograph.*

Thanks to you, Tony, for the cooperation. |>
In the next few days I will make specific drawings of the dial... (if I can download another free version of Photoshop!) :-d


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

Hopefully my post gets seen but enough with the black faced watches. Get a white face chrono made and put it in the marine lineup. I would but it pretty fast. White face with blue hands chrono like the iwc portuguese.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi King Luis... I know what you mean. But you also know that military watches are strictly connected to some fixed standards. Anyway I agree with you that a "civilian" version of a watch as the one you suggested should be needed to complete the collection...
Regards.


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

Some really cool ideas on here. I like the aviation concept above. I had an idea that I think would be something unique although some companies are starting to come out with versions using Bronze cases. I'm not sure how much more expensive it would be to make the cases but think people would be willing to purchase something so unique and refined. Some example watches out there would be the new Panerai luminor submersible 1950 3 day automatic bronzo and another Italian company Anonimo has been using it for a while now. But they have the Marlin Bronze and Millemetri Polluce Bronze. Both amazing pieces and something I desire. Just an idea to change things up. Maybe even have a dlc coated case with some kind of a bronze bezel inside sapphire. Just a thought!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Jag...welcome to the thread. I agree with you...bronze cases are very appealing. And gives a sensation of "warmth" to the watch. As I can remember, Anonimo once was the company that purchased cases to Officine Panerai. Both the companies are based in Tuscany.
Thanks for the precious suggestion....


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

jagmichael said:


> Some really cool ideas on here. I like the aviation concept above. I had an idea that I think would be something unique although some companies are starting to come out with versions using Bronze cases. I'm not sure how much more expensive it would be to make the cases but think people would be willing to purchase something so unique and refined. Some example watches out there would be the new Panerai luminor submersible 1950 3 day automatic bronzo and another Italian company Anonimo has been using it for a while now. But they have the Marlin Bronze and Millemetri Polluce Bronze. Both amazing pieces and something I desire. Just an idea to change things up. Maybe even have a dlc coated case with some kind of a bronze bezel inside sapphire. Just a thought!


I forgot to show you this model previously realized and now out of stock....


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, spot on spain, the Steinhart Marine Chronometer vintage is another one & is no longer available.

Here is a very rare piece, a design study with no plans for release, the Steinhart Aviation Night Flight...








.....


----------



## spoonsphere (Mar 4, 2011)

Riker said:


> Here is a very rare piece, a design study with no plans for release, the Steinhart Aviation Night Flight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simply stunning! why no plans for release?


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

Spain72, that was nice. Wish I knew about steinhart when that one came out. Doesn't it add a regal feel to the watch? I wonder what a 100atm triton dial, bronze case from maybe an anonimo style case, with a nice strap would look like.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

It would look simply great! Even if I prefer the stainless steel case for big Divers... 
Yes, I would have had the chance to meet Steinhart earlier too. Especially for the Vintage 44 Titanium L.E.!
Riker as usual brought us good news! That case is simply wonderful!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Riker. It's wonderful!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Sandwich dial for an "Aviation" Chronograph.*

...wow...I had the chance to download another evaluation copy of Photoshop! :-x
I attach a drawing of the Aviation case with the dial used for the Marine chrono "Grigio" (that could be maybe adapted, saving costs). :think:
I did not change the colour to allow you to watch details... ;-)


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Aviation Chronograph Project Developement*

Hello. I received an E-mail from Gunter today, saying sorry to be late with his answers...
:think: they have to be very busy... A lot to do, there! I'am sure...
Anyway, he said he considers interesting the drawings received.:-!
I hope to hear from him again soon...
Keep fingers crossed...! b-)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Always good to hear Spain!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Aviation Chronograph Project Developement*



spain72 said:


> he said he considers interesting the drawings received.:-!
> I hope to hear from him again soon...
> Keep fingers crossed...! b-)


That's a Good Start |>

yeah, they're Busy allright. but at least they're keeping us "and the Project" in Mind. even if it's gonna take Time but there's always Hope. ;-)

thanks for the update.

have a Good Weekend.
Ciao


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Sandwich dial for an "Aviation" Chronograph.*



spain72 said:


> ...wow...I had the chance to download another evaluation copy of Photoshop! :-x


Just buy it, or *Photoshop Elements*. 


spain72 said:


> I attach a drawing of the Aviation case with the dial used for the Marine chrono "Grigio" (that could be maybe adapted, saving costs). :think:


Just my opinion, but I see neither the function/utility or visual appeal of this. :-s If you're trying to make something that has an avionics/instrumentation look, I would stick to details that you might find in a real aircraft.

I was going to suggest an element from Hobbs Meters, but what I'm thinking of is a rotating white and black disc, in a window that would alternate the white and black every second. Sometimes the disk is exposed. Common on aircraft timepieces, but of course I can't find a pic of one now :roll: , so I made one. Feel free to import into your drawings.










Oh, and No I haven't read all of the preceding 12 pages. I watched the thread for a week or two, then lost interest.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Sandwich dial for an "Aviation" Chronograph.*

Well, I don't use Photoshop for my job...so I wanna save more than 300,00 $... You know, I'm a poor boy paying a loan! :-d

About the "rotating disc", a propeller has been firstly suggested... according to the logo engraved on the case-back.
Recently, then, a turbine rotor to better fit to the modern aviation engines. This is the logic we tried to follow, I think...:think: (...or mine, at least! :-d)

The disc you are talking about is easy to find on some altimeter models, as shown below. And maybe we could consider that for a power-reserve sub-dial on another Aviation model...

Thanks Chromejob...any further suggestion or proposal will be welcome....|>


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Sandwich dial for an "Aviation" Chronograph.*

If not Photoshop, then look into PHOTOSHOP ELEMENTS. The affordable home user verison. 

The checkered flags on many instruments are the "invalid flag," an indication that radio/instrument is not passing a valid signal test and therefore should be ignored. A common step on bench runups of nav radios is verifying the "flag up" on various fault scenarios. It's often seen in radio altimeters, as bar-alts are tied into the pitot static system. (It's been a while since I worked on this stuff, I'll have to double-check my recollections. :think I believe some computer altimeter indicators will show the chevron when signal is valid, and "pull it" to display an 'OFF' flag when the signal is invalid. Altimeters don't have a time display. 

The disc I pictured is a rotating disc that cycles every 4 seconds, thereby changing from white to black and black to white every second (if viewed through a window).


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*

I know flight instruments and altimeters quite good...:-d Maybe I just misunderstood what you wrote about the disc and I imagined something else in my mind...:think:

B.t.w.: Enjoy this...happened at my workplace! :-!
YouTube - ‪Rasante ULTRA BAIXO do AMX ( Ghibli ) Italiano.‬‏


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*

More than 7000 views for this thread! 
I did not really expect something like that...:roll:
I'm very happy, since this is the first Forum I ever joined in my life...
I want to thank everybody for the good company I found here...:-!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*

this Video is Freaking CRAZY !!.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*

DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME! ...ehheeeeheheh...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*

how i Wish.! :roll:

it was my Dream to Fly when i was a Kid, 
but that was then. and Now ? oh well, i'll stick with Pilot Watches instead and remain faithful to Them 

Saluto


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*



spain72 said:


> More than 7000 views for this thread!


unfortunately, MANY of Them "Lurkers" are Hiding, don't Participate, neither Share any Informations. They're just TAKERS. !! :roll: :-(..

 but Thanks to you for making this Thread Exciting.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*

...ahahhaha...like the Vampires! 

...don't worry...we "work" to share the Knowledge about watches with the whole world!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*

AHHAHAHA... since I am a Technician, I prefer to keep my feet on the ground! You know, aviation still has a very strong enemy called Gravity... :-d


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*



spain72 said:


> AHHAHAHA... since I am a Technician, I prefer to keep my feet on the ground! You know, aviation still has a very strong enemy called Gravity... :-d


 True so True.

i guess the Older you get the SAFER you wanna be. :-d


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*

Of course! :-!


----------



## PinkFloyd (Jun 14, 2011)

Would like to see some wrist shots of this watch 
sami


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello Sami....we're still waiting for news from Gunter before taking new steps ahead. :roll:
Works are in progress... (hope Gunter did not forget about it!!!!):-!
I'll keep you posted as I have some news...|>


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

PinkFloyd said:


> Would like to see some wrist shots of this watch
> sami


 oh me too. i don't only like to see some whrist shots, but also Love to see it on MY Wrist 
as Spain Said: Work in Progress..
so HOPE to see this watch in real Life sometimes in the Near Future.
Cheers


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not able to unlock my crossed fingers anymore...
:-d


----------



## PinkFloyd (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks every1 for answering my question. i know should've done some reading before i started asking about every models i saw. gotta have to do some homework and educate myself before i pull the trigger. thanks Sami


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

You are welcome whatever you need to ask....|>


----------



## CzechMate (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*

Uhmmm, yep, I am a lurker... But because I simply do not like the design of this watch, I do not participate. However, I would like to see you succeed, thats why I keep lurking... 
But sorry, I wont be a taker...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*



CzechMate said:


> Uhmmm, yep, I am a lurker... But because I simply do not like the design of this watch, I do not participate. However, I would like to see you succeed, thats why I keep lurking...
> But sorry, I wont be a taker...


Hey Stranger .!!
 Hope all is Well with you. it's been a long while since i saw you last time. 

 you're not a Lurker neither a Taker.  . you do Participate. ;-)..
i get some PMs from People with 0 "Zero" Pots Count.!! now those are Lurkers.!

Cheers .


----------



## CzechMate (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: "Aviation" Chronograph.*



Tony A.H said:


> Hey Stranger .!!
> Hope all is Well with you. it's been a long while since i saw you last time.
> 
> you're not a Lurker neither a Taker.  . you do Participate. ;-)..
> ...


I dont want to hijack this enthusiastic thread... 
Except for some relationship trouble, I am doing well. Didnt have much time for watches and this forum though...
Good luck with your project guys, I will keep lurking and hopefuly one day there will be many happy owners of your own watch!


----------



## ZhekaZhuk (Aug 27, 2009)

was horsing around in photoshop with my idea for Stainhart..
Aviation Chrono GMT based on ETA VJ 7754
still needs tone of work, but here is rough idea










actually like this better:


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

Great job! I'd buy that one in a heartbeat!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

We arrived late! ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...hello folks----hope u had a great summer and now we can wait for the FALL 2011 COLLECTION!


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

The summer is now over, and we can dedicate all our time on watches again. ;-)


----------



## Nicolas_H (Aug 10, 2011)

For what its worth I like this idea


----------



## Meddle (May 10, 2011)

I would just *LOVE* another project like the Proteus. Step by step voting et cetera. I would buy that one in a heart beat.

So if anyone volunteers to lead the project please make your self known


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Indeed! :d


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Meddle said:


> I would just *LOVE* another project like the Proteus. Step by step voting et cetera. I would buy that one in a heart beat.
> 
> So if anyone volunteers to lead the project please make your self known


Another project watch was discussed a couple of months ago. Hopefully we'll be able to post some more information on this subject within a month.


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> Another project watch was discussed a couple of months ago. Hopefully we'll be able to post some more information on this subject within a month.


Wasn't there some talk from a member saying Gunter offered to do a limited edition Ocean 1 for the WUS members?

Any new info on that front?


----------



## Nicolas_H (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi I hope that anyone can chime in with there two cents worth here and you excuse my beyond bad photo shop.
But a regulator with the Hour hand as the big hand (sort of a one hand watch) and the minutes then seconds as smaller dials in a Marine type watch...
What do you think?
Thanks


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicolas_H said:


> a regulator with the Hour hand as the big hand (sort of a one hand watch) and the minutes then seconds as smaller dials in a Marine type watch...
> What do you think?
> Thanks


that's a Great Idea.:-!

however, i've always thought the Hands on a Regulator Watch are: the Long for Minute and Short for Hour .
i don't know which version is Better as i've never Owned a Regulator before.
but with my Aging eyes, i can tell the Time more Accurately if Minute Hand is were Long. :think:

nonetheless, it looks Nice and a great Addition too the Marine Family.

Cheers


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Another project watch was discussed a couple of months ago. Hopefully we'll be able to post some more information on this subject within a month.


Great news!
Looking forward to see whats next!


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

How about you guys make a Bundeswehr Chronograph as an homage to the vintage Heuer design. These are either available as a cheaply assembled ebay watch or for thousands of dollars for an original. Some companies have done limited runs but no one is behind this fantastic old military chronograph that is a better quality modern homage. That is what I would love to see and I would have to save all my money to be one of the first to own such a piece.


----------



## Nicolas_H (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Tony.
I thought that the large hand as a hour hand would make it easer to read as you can estimate the time easly and for a more accurate reading look at the sub dials.
My thinking was along the lines of a one handed watch and yes my eyes are not as young as they once were and that was another reason for having it that way round as I always thought the hour was more important than the minute!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi...I really like it. :-!
Only problem is that a movement for a Regulator should be elaborated to move the position of the sub- dials. At least all the movement should be positioned with the crown at h.12 or h.6 to allow a aesthetic result as shown in the pic. It means that the crown should be put between the lugs... position not very comfortable for the daily winding.:think:
Anyway, I like it! :-d


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...hope news are coming soon... stay tuned!


----------



## ZhekaZhuk (Aug 27, 2009)

spain72 said:


> Hi...I really like it. :-!
> Only problem is that a movement for a Regulator should be elaborated to move the position of the sub- dials. At least all the movement should be positioned with the crown at h.12 or h.6 to allow a aesthetic result as shown in the pic. It means that the crown should be put between the lugs... position not very comfortable for the daily winding.:think:
> Anyway, I like it! :-d


are you sure about that???


----------



## Nicolas_H (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks cool.
I still like my idea about a central hour hand (like a one hand watch) as I think that is the most important information, how often have you said (looking at your pic) 7ish?
Off to their web site now......
Thanks


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes...I am really sure... :-!
In fact the movement used by Oris for the regulator is an ETA 2836-2 modified for Oris as previously explained (in fact, classic regulator's subdials are in vertical position).
It means that maybe Oris brand owns the rights for this movement especially produced for its collections, and could be difficult or too much expensive to purchase them.

That's also why i suggested to place the movement in a different position inside the case...to avoid these problems.;-)


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: DLC CHRONO news incoming...*

Hello...
In the next few days a POLL will be posted to check which model of the BLUEBIRD DLC CHRONO is the favourite. We will pick 2 models, anyway (the most rated, to have a 2nd chance if needed), to discuss with Gunter and the Watchmaker the realization of this particular watch.

Important will be to know how many people here ARE interested into the project and available to buy the watch (to discuss about the price).

According to WUS rules this project must be discussed with the Forum Owner.

As previously discussed with Tony and many other members of this Forum, specs. will be the following:

* Bluebird Aviation Chronograph .
* DLC Case. Sizes: 44X44 mm.
* Dial (sandwich dial if possible) & Sub Dials: BLACK 
* Hands (all): BLUE 
* 2 Chrono Registers: central secs. and 30 mins. (at 3 o'clock position)
* weeping seconds (sub-dial at 9 o'clock position) with AVIATION detail 
* Movement: Valjoux 7753 (engraved)
* See Through Case Back
* Limited Edition (WUS Members)
*1 black rubber strap (and a further one in fabrics if possible)

Further suggestions are welcome.|>


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

spain72 said:


> ...choices... ;-)


It'll look cleaner if the propeller blades can be in 3 blades like the bremont Ep120.

BREMONT


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi...
yes i agree...by the way a 2 blades propeller should fit better to the AVIATION collection logo...
But since we're having a black dlc case we think that a modern kind of engine could better fit to the modern case layout...


----------



## Euterpe (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: DLC CHRONO news incoming...*

My suggestions : Saphire crystal AR coating treatment front and back and why not one bronze chrono push button. Would it be possible to have a thin bezel not a large one as usual? Nice watch project indeed


----------



## OinkieE (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: DLC CHRONO news incoming...*

Hi all, is this watch project still on going. If it is i would like to take part in it.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: DLC CHRONO news incoming...*

No, it isn't... For the rest of 2012 & into 2013 Steinhart are not starting any new watch projects.



OinkieE said:


> Hi all, is this watch project still on going. If it is i would like to take part in it.


----------



## OinkieE (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: DLC CHRONO news incoming...*

Alright thanks for letting me know.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: DLC CHRONO news incoming...*

Hi.
The project stopped especially because only a few was interested on it. Too less to make a reasonable price for the watch.
Later, Steinhart decided to focus all the "energies" on its own regular production so any kind of project has been stopped.

To be honest, it must be said that the project started as "virtual" just to let members express their "fantasy"... but step by step we arrived to what you saw.

Hopefully, in the future... who knows?


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi...did you post pics?
Can't see them...


----------



## Viognier (Mar 17, 2012)

+1 Would be VERY interested in that!



cuts33 said:


> Wasn't there some talk from a member saying Gunter offered to do a limited edition Ocean 1 for the WUS members?
> 
> Any new info on that front?


----------



## Talebi (Apr 20, 2012)

A Limited Edition ocean 1 sounds interesting.


----------



## HJR (Jun 30, 2009)

Ocean 2 GMT would be real beauty!


----------



## shanty (May 17, 2012)

cuts33 said:


> Wasn't there some talk from a member saying Gunter offered to do a limited edition Ocean 1 for the WUS members?
> 
> Any new info on that front?


i would be very interested in limited Edition Ocean 1 for sure 

cheers
shant


----------



## OinkieE (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: DLC CHRONO news incoming...*

Hi,

I see, it will be very interesting in taking part in the development of the watch.
It shows that you put the effort in the watch and it has another value to you.
Which why i looking forward for these special project of the watch.
My fantasy will be a special edition nav b chrono ii with ceramic case and classic pilot dial without any brand marking on the watch.

Regards,
Terry


----------

